# where do you report port security vulnerabilities



## pez (Oct 26, 2017)

I was just shown a url about a vulnerability in wget
https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/en/cybersecurity/vulnerabilities/2017/haavoittuvuus-2017-037.html

which hasn't made its way to https://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/index.html as yet

What is the mechanism to bring this to someone's attention?

thanks
andrew


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 26, 2017)

Best place to start, in my opinion, is the port maintainer. Run `make maintainer` in the port directory and you'll see:


```
peter@macron:/usr/ports/ftp/wget# make maintainer
vd@FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## getopt (Oct 27, 2017)

pez said:


> which hasn't made its way to https://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/index.html as yet
> 
> What is the mechanism to bring this to someone's attention?


Your link has it all:


> Please report security issues to the FreeBSD Security Team at <ports-secteam@FreeBSD.org>. Full contact details, including information handling policies and PGP key, can be found on the FreeBSD Security page.


----------



## pez (Oct 27, 2017)

thanks people. I didn't want to spam a mailing list that may have already known about the problem, especially as this is the first time I've come across something that didn't appear to be already listed. I will start with the maintainer


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2017)

pez said:


> I didn't want to spam a mailing list that may have already known about the problem,


ports-secteam@ is not a mailing list.


----------



## pez (Oct 27, 2017)

ok thanks. I didn't know that. I've emailed the maintainer, if I don't get a response I'll email that address as well


----------



## getopt (Oct 27, 2017)

pez


> ftp/wget: Upgrade from 1.19.1 to 1.19.2
> 
> Changelog: http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/wget.git/plain/NEWS
> 
> ...


Obviously your effort worked out fast. Thanks!

Others reading this are encouraged to report missing CVEs in FreeBSD's vuxml like pez did.


----------

